# Samurai story update! ITS FINISHED



## Raul (Jan 6, 2008)

I guess this is information, and it has to do with FA, so I post it here!

As some of you may be aware, I am embarking on an FA exclusive story about Samurai and whatnot. It stars characters from Emil, Kloudmutt, Madame (A.K.A Sarcasticmarten), Nightintodream and Bowrll (and me of course). 

This is just an update to let everyone know I have just gone over the 5000 word mark (5216 to be precise). I know its taken a while but what with college and everything its been hard to actually set time aside for writage. Anyway! I hope to have the first chapter out soon, so all you crazy fools can go and read it and be impressed! I know the people who have characters appearing in the story are eagerly awaiting this. So have no fear, It will be done soon! If anybody wants anymore information on this project, just ask here and I'll be happy to answer any questions (as long as they don't involve giving away the story =3


----------



## TakeWalker (Jan 6, 2008)

*RE: Samurai story update!*

And I thought _I_ was shameless in the self-promotion department.

This is totally in the wrong forum.


----------



## Raul (Jan 7, 2008)

*RE: Samurai story update!*

Yeah, I plug myself. I plug myself good and hard. 

Anyway, Now that this IS in the right section, any questions you want answering, I'll be more then happy to answer them.


----------



## Kloudmutt (Jan 7, 2008)

*RE: Samurai story update!*

woot u iz be lazy just liek me


----------



## Raul (Jan 7, 2008)

*RE: Samurai story update!*

You should be working on our comic! >.<


----------



## Raul (Jan 11, 2008)

*RE: Samurai story update!*

Nobody wants to to know about it huh?


----------



## Kloudmutt (Jan 11, 2008)

*RE: Samurai story update!*

you know i do bump


----------



## Raul (Jan 13, 2008)

It is finished!! Go and check it out on my FA account! The link is in my Sig. 

I decided to call it "Blood of the Samurai". Now gogogogogogogogogogogogogoooo!!!


----------

